# Alliance and Fucking Leicester Commercial Fucking Bank



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

SHIT.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Care to expand?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> SHIT.


concise. to the point. unequivocal. communicates effectively.

But why pick on the A&L specifically?

C'mon ... get the rest of it off your chest


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> SHIT.


All banks are shit, some are just more shit than others, and some, while still being shit, are the best of a shit bunch.

I no longer have anything to do with A&L, they were REALLY shit.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I thought the HSBC bank were bad so changed to the Alliance and fucking Leicester.

Mistake. BIG mistake.

If you have a business don't trust your money or your sanity with a bunch of fucking arse monkeys. It isn't a "bank"

It's Bootle

It's Giro.

It's a bunch of fucking wankers from Liverpool.

*GRRR*

"Yes I can understand your frustation but"...............ARGGGGGGGGH

"We appear to have lost the 260 cheques you "say" you banked with us on Monday, if you could just supply us with the sort code, account no and amount of each cheque we'll log them as lost. Sorry for any infuckingconvenience, can we help you with anything else? no? have a nice day"

It had taken them 14 days to actually supply the stationery so I could bank my takings....finally I "bank" them at the post office ( you can't pay in ANY other way). Then the bunch of twats "lose" the 26 paying in slips and Â£13,500 worth of cheques!

Oh and apparently they are untraceable as they are not sent by registered post they go by Royal Mail in special pouches.

Yeah it could be the Post Office who lost them, by why use an unsecure delivery method for something as important as business banking?

It's defo NOT a proper bank.

DON'T BE SWAYED BY THE NIL BANK CHARGES IT ISN'T WORTH IT!!!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> It isn't a "bank"
> 
> It's Bootle
> 
> ...


And here lies the problem. I used to Bank with Giro, "sorry sir we can not supply paying in envelopes whilst your account is Â£2.50 overdrawn"

"So how the fuck do I put the account into credit?"

"The rules say we do not issue stationary to overdrawn account"

Nat West here I come.....

15 years on I am still with Nat West. Not brilliant but appraochable.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

As people say, sadly most banks are shit.

We became a LTD company at the start of the month. Well, the LTD company started trading at the start of the month however seeing as Nat West still haven't issued us with any cards and the paying in book has only just arrived, 'trading' is a bit of a grand term.

This after originally agreeing with the bank & our accountants that we'd go LTD in April. The bank has taken this long to get everything together. They promised that they would migrate all our DDs etc across to the new account, we ended up having to do them all ourselves. They stopped the cards on our old account which meant that they were refused in shops, two months ago now & still no sign of the new ones. We get charged handsomely for this 'service'. Every time we phoned to ask WTF was going on, we kept getting the PA to our bank manager who was about as helpful/useful as a chocolate fireguard :?

We had three huge invoices to send out, but couldn't as we didn't have our new bank details for nearly two months!

I'd move our account away from them if I didn't think that I'd have to go through all this shit again with another bank. 'Hello rock, I am between you and that hard place over there.'


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Woolwich (owned by Barclays) sent me a threatening letter because my mortgage was 1p' (one penny) in arrears. I wrote them a shitty letter and stuck a penny on it. A very nice man called to apologise, said it was their mistake and offered Â£50 compensation for wasting my time. His name was Mark Penney.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

For every 1 good experience with a bank, there are probably 10 bad stories for the same bank ...

However, FWIW ...

We've been First Direct customers more or less since they opened for business (1990-something I think). In that time, the bank have made 1 mistake with our various accounts - and we have a few. Phoned them, spoke to someone on *this* island, who admitted the mistake, and sorted it out immediately. When we needed a mortgage, they approved it in something like 20 mins.

I couldn't recommend them highly enough. But they ONLY do personal accounts.

When we needed a business account, I was lured by the offer of "free banking" from Abbey. MISTAKE. After pissing around for about 3 months, we withdrew the application, and tried HSBC (parent of First Direct).

Now, perhaps because of our long personal association with First Direct, the HSBC commercial account was opened within 2-3 weeks. No aggro, no problems, no delays. All the books and cards came through ...

As I said, there will now be 10 people with complaints against HSBC and First Direct. But for us, they've worked perfectly for many years. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> C'mon ... get the rest of it off your chest


That'll be Jampott then!!! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon ... get the rest of it off your chest
> ...


Well it was JampoTT who talked me into changing to them :roll: 
I blame myself for listening and not following my instincts.
The signs were there.

Today I banked my takings to HSBC , lesson learnt.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Woolwich (owned by Barclays) sent me a threatening letter because my mortgage was 1p' (one penny) in arrears. I wrote them a shitty letter and stuck a penny on it. A very nice man called to apologise, said it was their mistake and offered Â£50 compensation for wasting my time. His name was Mark Penney.


My contact at NatWest is John Crook :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I remember when I was still at school I had a Saturday job at hte local Co op Supermarket.

Part of the arrangement was that you had to have a Co op bank account for your wages.

So I dutifully opened one and then managed to go Â£1.50 overdrawn at some point.

With the charges for going overdrawn and the Â£20 the robbing bastards charged to send me a letter to TELL me I was overdrawn by Â£1.50, the whole thing cost me Â£65.

Considering I was 'earning' about Â£20 a week that meant I couldn't go out on the lash for about three weeks.

Strangely, I've avoided them ever since.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> For every 1 good experience with a bank, there are probably 10 bad stories for the same bank ...
> 
> However, FWIW ...
> 
> ...


I agree with you on FD - I've been with them for many years and they have been excellent, like you only the odd cockup rapidly fixed.

They are like bloodhounds though if there is a sniff of anything vaguely business related on a 'current' account - which can even be as simple as 10 cheques paid in at one time.

Overall tho, they give good service and aren't too shifty either. There is the odd bit to be careful of (like the e-savings account, pays 4.75% but if you make a withdrawal there is no interest on anything in the account for that month) - so if you need to take money out stick the whole balance minus Â£1 into the savings account for the month and then stick what you want back into the higher interest account on the first of the next month.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Another recommendation for First Direct. They have been faultless for me, their phone service is always answered without any delay and you actually get to speak to someone who speaks English and understands what you want. FD - don't EVER relocate your telebanking service to India :wink:

Was with Lloyds before :roll: bunch of tossers...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Do First Direct offer business banking?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Do First Direct offer business banking?


Regrettably not. At least, not if you're obviously using it as a business bank account (ie needing a bank account in the name of a business, and paying in lots of different cheques!)

On the basis of our relationship with FD, I set my business bank accounts up with HSBC.

It's tempting fate, but so far, so good ...


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


Fancy taking advice off that blithering Idiot! :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

9 times out of 10 he is usually right. He just wasn't on this ocassion.

I am right 100% of the time, of course.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> 9 times out of 10 he is usually right. He just wasn't on this ocassion.
> 
> *I am right 100% of the time, of course.*


Of course you are, you're a woman! :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> 9 times out of 10 he is usually right. He just wasn't on this ocassion.
> 
> I am right 100% of the time, of course.


Of course Lisa I agree  
My wifes always Right.........

to get the wrong end of the stick! :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

You should *NEVER *argue with a woman.

It's just one of those things that it's not "right" to do.

Like taking sweets from little kids, or hiding the blind man's stick. Fun perhaps, easy to do ... but it's not "big" picking on people like that.

Arguing with a woman falls into the same category.


----------

